# THE BRIDE of ARTICULATION



## beelce

THE BRIDE of ARTICULATION

OK haunters here is another one of those ideas that I had to build, just to get the design out of my head.

Sometimes, wood may not the best choice to build body form, so I wanted to try the "spring tension" system using PVC.










This is the THE BRIDE of ARTICULATION...or...another pose-able body form



















and just like the BRIDE of Frankenstein, she is smaller, lighter, cleaner, better designed, and far more pose-able than her predecessor, (The Articulated form). http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14638










Here is the couple side by side....you can almost hear her hissing at him.


----------



## beelce

I used 1" PVC to build the "bones" for this body

http://zombietronix.com/calculator_biped.php
For the length of the body parts, I have been using the measurements straight from the"bi-ped" calculator at Zombietronix....a very usefull tool










Again, I have been shopping in the chain link fence section at Lowe's, and came up with these nifty little post caps.










I used the same "spring tension" system to bolt the "bones" together and create working hinges / joints










Here is the set-up for the hinge....flat washers and lock washers bolted through the eye holes with a lock nut on the end.


----------



## beelce

I used the drill press to add holes on all 4 sides



















The metal fence caps are slightly larger than the PVC, so I used coated deck screws to hold them together.










Pile of bones.


----------



## beelce

The first Articulated Form had 12 hinged joints....The BRIDE has 14 hinged joints and an additional 12 rotation points or "pin and slot joints"










The pin and slot rotators are made with a 1' PVC coupling.
The pin and slot joints were inspired by the an outstanding articulated PVC body by Merlin Calhoun..."Merlin's Figure Armature"...http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/Myarmature.asp










I used a 1/4" guide to cut the slots










I used the miter saw to to carefully slice open a slot in the coupling, and a screw to hold the "bones" together.










Yes, I do use PVC primer and PVC glue.....I want the strongest bond I can get.


----------



## beelce

The coupling is only glued on the un-slotted side....the slotted side is dry fitted so that it can spin.
Do not get any primer on the slotted side, as it will totally bind the rotator...I found this out the hard way.



















These screws fit just right in the 1/4" slot....










Here you can see the metal hinges and the PVC rotators










She is very light on her feet and doesn't balance or stand to well on her on, so she gets nailed to the ground.


----------



## beelce

I used extra large nails (spikes) to stake here feet to the ground to keep her standing.




























The really cool thing about this prop is that once you have all the spring hinges tightined up, it poses instantly, repeatedly, and stays where you pose it. If the joints are too loose, just tighten them up with 2 wrenches.










Extreme posing is no problem for the Bride, as you can see she's a real drama queen.

FOR A COMPLETE PARTS LIST GO HERE ----- http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15432&page=4


----------



## Draik41895

thats realy awesome,usefull too.(i think shes fainting in the last one)


----------



## Silent Requiem

f#$%^& awsome!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

That's some very clever hardware engineering. I never would have guessed chain link fence caps. With this kind of flexibility I'm thinking an army of zombie gymnasts.


----------



## pyro

very nice beelce-- it ,s one of those projects that makes me say ---doh


----------



## dave the dead

Great, great, great! This is a very useful project that I am sure will be copied many times over and over again. 

so, the big question of the day.....what was your investment $ into this project?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dave took the comment and question right out of my mouth.

I'm especially interested because we have planned a number of zombies this year for the yard.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Mee three!
This is a fantastic body form. Doesn't look that difficult to put together if you have the tools handy.

This is a very nice how-to. I find most leave out details figuring we would just know what to do.

There will be an army of these really quickly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, as soon as I saw her, I thought of this (because she's clearly a Lady):


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Excellent job! The Bride really is a perfected version of her counterpart.


----------



## Revenant

Very sweet design! Yes please a rundown on cost. 

Your gal looks like she's bustin' some funky moves in those pix.

Oh yeah... awesome how-to, by the way!


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Are those 1 3/8th rail end cups? How much were they at Lowes? Found these: 
http://www.ronshomeandhardware.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=196284&CartID=1

Works out to a little less than a buck a piece for 28 of them after shipping. If that's the right part, that's MUCH more affordable than the last version.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Simply put - Very, Very Well Done!!! :jol:


----------



## beelce

Hey everyone...Thanks for the nice comments from all.
OK.....I have been checking my receipts form Lowe's, and I spent more than I remembered.....
Here is the break down....
PVC $17
Hardware...$75.
glue and primer $3

$95. for everything.

HARDWARE was the the budget buster....

ProfessorEvil found this supplier http://www.ronshomeandhardware.com/P...96284&CartID=1
for the end caps....looks like that could save a good deal of $..
Also SpectreTTM sent this link for hardware... http://www.boltdepot.com/product.asp...=7&cm=79&cd=78

Looks like we could trim off $10 to $20, if we try hard.


----------



## beelce

RoxyBlue...thanks so much for the theme music...It's perfect...now that's what I hear in my head when I work with the bride...


----------



## Devils Chariot

wow, Great idea! Much better that melting the pvc with a torch, and it really lets you change your mind with the pose.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

beelce said:


> Hey everyone...Thanks for the nice comments from all.
> OK.....I have been checking my receipts form Lowe's, and I spent more than I remembered.....
> Here is the break down....
> PVC $17
> Hardware...$75.
> glue and primer $3
> 
> $95. for everything.
> 
> HARDWARE was the the budget buster....
> 
> ProfessorEvil found this supplier http://www.ronshomeandhardware.com/P...96284&CartID=1
> for the end caps....looks like that could save a good deal of $..
> Also SpectreTTM sent this link for hardware... http://www.boltdepot.com/product.asp...=7&cm=79&cd=78
> 
> Looks like we could trim off $10 to $20, if we try hard.


We were thinking of possibly doing this for a make and take for the CalHauntSNorcal.com group... nice thing about http://www.ronshomeandhardware.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=196284 is that mass quantities doesn't seem to add much to the shipping total, so if you were to get, say, 280 pieces, enough for 10 dummies, the price gets as low as $18 per dummy for the caps.

Any chance you can give us measurements of the PVC and the bolt sizes and lengths?


----------



## beelce

Thanks DC....I actually started to bend her shoulders down a little with a torch, but there is not enough room to do that with the rotators there.


----------



## beelce

Sure PerfE....I can get a list together for everyone...$18 per form is way better than the $40 that I paid for those caps at Lowe's..
Just for the fun of it, I counted 501 separate pieces in this prop.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Beelce - Is putting the rotators AT the shoulders doable? Or do you think it would be too much load on the rotator joint if there was any weight in the hand, say a lantern?

Absolutely awesome job!!! I had Merlin's armature build on my list but this seems sooooo much easier to do!! You rock!!


----------



## beelce

Kimily.....There are rotators in her shoulders, and they help her reach upwards, although she is still not able to put her arms up over her head....I am working on an additional "double rotator" idea to fix this...
As far as holding props, don't expect much. She could hold plastic swords or axes or something like that....this body is light weight and I would use other additional support systems to hold any kind of heaver prop... 

Thanks so much for the compliments....good luck with your build!


----------



## hpropman

If you eliminate the shoulder and the hip joints and replace them with rotator assemblies coming off the crosses you can eliminate 8 caps, 4 bolts plus the washers and the lock nuts. I would think that it would be just as posable and cost less to make. You would need to add a coupler and a screw between the cross and the elbow between the neck and shoulder and at the base of the spine and the hip joint. BTW the slot can also be made on the drill press using a v block and a stop block to keep the slot straight. once the pipe is on the drill press on the v block with the coupler against a stop block drill through the coupler top wall but not the bottom wall and then rotate the pipe both towards you and away from you to create the slot of any size. I have done this and it works. It may be a little safer then using the chop saw. Alsos I just noticed that the bottom cross can be replaced with a tee they are cheaper than the crosses.


----------



## zombiehorror

Awesome project can't wait to give it a shot, already have a large piece of 1" pvc to start with. I'm thinking of modding a little and adding this project:

pvc fingers over wire armature-









looks great grasping a prop-









I'm wondering if it'd be better to use a washer to tie off the wire (instead of electrical tape) and put use a 1/4 cap as fingertips?!?

Anyone else want to give it a shot here's the link http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch_witch_3.html


----------



## beelce

Hey Zombiehorror......Yes, I think that using a washer would be much more secure than electrical tape.... hope you post your pics after you build this project, I think the hands look really good. Not sure about the 1/4" caps....they may look bulky


----------



## Devil

This is some good info...thanks


----------



## rottincorps

When I saw this project I new I had to build this so off I went to the swap meet and after two or three trys I found a box of the fence caps 73. for the price of .........Wait for it ...........wait for it .............10 bucks now on to the rest of the parts, great project, hope to work on some hands next.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

beelce said:


> ProfessorEvil found this supplier http://www.ronshomeandhardware.com/P...96284&CartID=1
> for the end caps....looks like that could save a good deal of $..
> Also SpectreTTM sent this link for hardware... http://www.boltdepot.com/product.asp...=7&cm=79&cd=78
> 
> Looks like we could trim off $10 to $20, if we try hard.


Hey Beelce, the link from SpectreTTM was malformed. Can you (or he) resend the link? I think it's malformed because you cut and pasted from a post, rather than from the actual URL, and the forum software drops the middle part of the url in the display.

Also... any update on the PVC measurements and bolt sizes?


----------



## beelce

Hey PE....try this one.....
http://www.boltdepot.com/product.aspx?cc=6&cs=7&cm=79&cd=78
Should have all the parts list and measurements for you this weekend.
When is your make and take? How many makers do you expect?


----------



## beelce

Great score RC.....please post a pic of your work...thanks B


----------



## PerfessorEvil

beelce said:


> Hey PE....try this one.....
> http://www.boltdepot.com/product.aspx?cc=6&cs=7&cm=79&cd=78
> Should have all the parts list and measurements for you this weekend.
> When is your make and take? How many makers do you expect?


Thanks!

We're planning on August... 6 people so far have expressed interest, but judging on past meetings, we'll probably have somewhere between 10 and 15 people building.


----------



## beelce

OK....for those of you that have asked for the parts list for the BRIDE....here you go... 
The BRIDE is not a hard project, but it does have over 500 parts. However, she is well worth your time and investment, and you will know this the first time you pose her.
I hope that those that build this body will post a few pics...
thanks and good luck.....



















I used less than 20' of 1" PVC for the whole thing


----------



## beelce




----------



## kprimm

Thank you for the lesson. That looks like a bit of work but with very nice results. I am wanting to build a greeter type of character this year for my haunt and this method would give me alot of different poses i could choose from. Very good work.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Thanks Beelce! Looks like between bolt depot and rons home and hardware, we can knock the price down to somewhere between $60 and $65 if we buy in bulk.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Wow... one of the CalHauntS Norcal members, Rudy, just told me a brilliant idea at our meeting today... instead of the caps, leave an extra inch of PVC, hit it with a heat gun, and flatten it out. Then just drill a hole and connect those flat pieces together.

We haven't tested that yet to see how well it holds, but we might be able to drop the price of this prop down into the $40 - $50 range that way.


----------



## beelce

Hey PE....looks like you and Rudy are on to a good idea. Here is a concept test that I did this morning.










I used 1/2" PVC for the test, but I think that this technique should easily work on 1".










Just warm up the PVC with a propane torch and mashed between 2 steel plates.










Used the same "spring tension" system of fasteners......works good.










The PVC looks a little toasty, but I'm sure we can work that out...


----------



## Bone To Pick

Thanks for sharing! I definitely have to consider this one.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Thanks again Beelce, we had the meeting today. I made up 25 kits, but only about 18 were built today. Ugh, 950 pcs of PVC cut, 650 heated and flattened.

Pictures up here: http://www.calhauntsnorcal.com/meetingdetail.php?mid=53

I way overcompensated for the missing caps, so we ended up with 7' dummies. I also switched out 1/2" PVC for the head rotator and piece... I figured that most people will be using wigheads.


----------



## Warrant2000

Gahh! That song is stuck in my head!

Great forms, love the poses!


----------



## beelce

Hey PEvil......OUTSTANDING WORK !!.....I wish I could have been there.....looks like you guys had a great time....Thanks for the pics....Do you have more?

That was a lot of cutting and bending.... well worth the work in the end.


----------



## beelce

Are there any other "articulated" builders out there in the haunt community that want to post pics of there work?


----------



## uncledeathy

That, is exactly what i have been looking for! @#$##%^ AWESOME!!!!


----------



## HauntCast

That is very cool, nice job. Considering some body forms are $250, $100 doesn't seem to bad.


----------



## berzerkmonkey

Beelce, do you remember how much the fence end cups cost you? I found a site that sells them for $.53 each, so with shipping, I'd be paying about $25 for the 28 cups. That about what you paid?


----------



## beelce

Hey BMonkey....Seems like I paid about $2. each for those end caps....So your price sounds good....However, if you want to save money, check out PerfessorEvil's folded PVC conections....


----------



## berzerkmonkey

beelce said:


> Hey BMonkey....Seems like I paid about $2. each for those end caps....So your price sounds good....However, if you want to save money, check out PerfessorEvil's folded PVC conections....


I did check out his PVC connections, but I really don't have the time or patience to do that (or to breathe the toxic fumes produced...) With your connections, I can do the whole thing in my basement.

The only thing that's going to be a stumbling block will be the fact that I don't have a drill press for drilling into the caps. I was thinking of making a jig though and using a regular hammerdrill. I do believe that would work...


----------



## Joiseygal

This is such an excellent how to. Thanks so much for taking the time out to take pics and measurements.


----------



## beelce

Sure BMonkey....any good drill and a new bit will do the job nicely....that metal is not very thick and cuts easy.
JGal....Thanks for taking a look...Are you going to build one od the brides??


----------



## rottincorps

OK ...I finally built two Brides......Now to mod......They work great and a few things I found while building them ....At the joints that rotate PVP on PVC.....don't like to move vary easily so white grease makes a big difference.....and now what I going to do to the props is add pivot points to the shoulders and give them more movement to the arms.
But I have to say the fact I don't have to stuff dummies with what ever I can find then try to make them stand up ....Great Project.
Thanks for the plans Beelce
PS I'm a moron I don't know how to put the pics from my albums on here..........Crap!
so if you want to view them go to my albums and you can see them...


----------



## rottincorps

OK one day later I added the extra joints to the shoulders and I really think it is what I was looking for. Hope if you are interested in this project that you take a look at the pics and build one for your self, again thanks to Beelce for the plans.


----------



## rottincorps

Now I have tried to post the pics from my album to here .............The instructions to do that would be appreciated.


----------



## beelce

Hey Rottin....I was hoping that you would post some pics....I would like to see how the extra rotators worked out for your bride....Kimily asked about the same thing...
To post pictures, you need to upload them to a image hosting site. I use PHOTOBUCKET. Then you need to copy the .Img URL and paste it into the hauntforum thread. Then when you post your thread entry the pics should show up...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a link to one of Rottin's pictures in his album. I figured I'd test it out to see if it would show the picture itself (which it doesn't - try Photobucket, Rottin).

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=392&pictureid=4620


----------



## _Katie_Lee_

This is awesome! The comparison picture at the beginning got me. Because she can be posed so many ways, it adds character. I could already picture her as a person from these pictures, because of the expressiveness of the poses. Awesomely done


----------



## beelce

Thanks Katie....hope you build one....


----------



## _Katie_Lee_

I don't think I'll get to it this year, but I'm definitely thinking about it for next year already!


----------



## Bascombe

I never liked the pvc skeleton frame until now. That really makes them have character.
Kudos!


----------



## beelce

How about it haunters ???
Anyone build a BRIDE this year ???


----------



## slightlymad

Lol I too am a year behind but there will definitely be a few next year


----------



## jdsteel82

planning a zombie army for next year!


----------



## mroct31

I'm actually working on a Spawn Of Articulation frame as I didn't want to spend the money right now on fence tops! I'm not using my frame for a skeleton however, but for my grave digger to give him a more natural pose hopefully. I'm bolting it all together now so we'll see how it turns out once I get him all dressed!


----------



## berzerkmonkey

beelce said:


> How about it haunters ???
> Anyone build a BRIDE this year ???


Working on it. I just got my fence toppers today. Question: how tall is the Bride?


----------



## beelce

She is tall berzerkmonkey.....mine came in about 6' tall......
and Perfessor Evil added to the measurements and got a 7' tall bride. So if you want a shorter bride you may want to adjust the lengths....Good luck and please post your bride here for us all to see.


----------



## berzerkmonkey

beelce said:


> She is tall berzerkmonkey.....mine came in about 6' tall......
> and Perfessor Evil added to the measurements and got a 7' tall bride. So if you want a shorter bride you may want to adjust the lengths....Good luck and please post your bride here for us all to see.


Thanks - I'll post pics when I finish it up.
EDIT: Yikes. I bought the hardware from Home Depot, and man, that was expensive. After checking my options at Bolt Depot, it turns out I can get twice as much hardware AND 3 day shipping for almost HALF of what HD was charging. I'll be taking the HD stuff back tomorrow...


----------



## beelce

I'm with you on that!!


----------



## berzerkmonkey

Ugh. Nothing but problems with the Bride. It seemed like the armature was too heavy for itself, and it kept wanting to topple over at whatever joint seemed most convenient. And this was after I had tightened down the joints as much as I possibly could! On top of that, the darn thing wound up being almost seven feet tall! Way too tall for my purposes - those post toppers add quite a bit of height to the structure.

I wound up not using it and resorting to the half-assed PVC frame I had been using previous years. Hopefully, I can fix whatever is causing the joint issue - I'd hate to have wasted all that time and money!


----------



## beelce

Arrrgggg....Sounds a like a load of frustration BMonkey...I hate that so much...last minute, non-functioning, pain in the backside.
Not sure what is going on with the joints, Did you double check the spring tension set-up?
I did give you fair warning about the height. Shouldn't be too hard to trim down the bones a bit. Stick with it man..


----------



## berzerkmonkey

beelce said:


> Arrrgggg....Sounds a like a load of frustration BMonkey...I hate that so much...last minute, non-functioning, pain in the backside.
> Not sure what is going on with the joints, Did you double check the spring tension set-up?
> I did give you fair warning about the height. Shouldn't be too hard to trim down the bones a bit. Stick with it man..


I did check the setup, but I'll have to go through again when I get more time. And, yes, you did warn me about the height. I was expecting closer to six feet though - this was a good 6'8". My grave digger's suit would not have fit that. I'm going to have to trim things down a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## kidzero2525

Okay I've fitted five BLuckies with pvc Skeletons using just connecters and screws. I'm ready to try a *pvc posable body form*. Your Bride of Articulation sounds perfect. I've got my measurements down so that won't be a problem. Any NEW advice after three years? 
DK ing


----------



## beelce

Hey Kid...thanks for checking out the bride....
If your going to add frames to bluckies, you should take a look here.. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17073
Also did you see that Professor Evil and his group in S.CA Had a bride party. They used the SOA flattened bone ends instead of the fencing caps to save on cost.
Also I have found that you will need extra ground support to hold up a full sized bride. That is why I added the 4 way cross fitting at the pelvis joint so I can add a "3rd leg" to help her stand up.
So....good luck KID please post pics....


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Actually I'm part of the NorCal chapter of CalHauntS. No new advice from us though.


----------



## Daphne

Beelce, you've done it again!! Surely I can get one or 5 of these built for this years display!

Per normal, very cool and thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## halstead

Wow great idea can't wait to build one! I'm starting tommorow!


----------



## lisa48317

What a great tut, beelce! I really like how you did the parts list! So easy to figure out!

I was planning to update one/some of my "people" for this year - I like the more life-like poses rather than the stiff PVC body.


----------



## RLukard

I had the wild idea to use caster wheel mounts for the shoulder and hip joints.
My main concern is having the up/down motion stay in position.


----------



## beelce

Hey RLukard....
Sounds like a possible....
If your figure it out please post pics.......


----------



## tcass01

Oh why... did I have to read this post 6 days before halloween? NOOOOOO! Now the thought is stuck in my head and the only cure is...I must build>>>AAARRGGHH! My wife is gonna kill me..but, on the other hand, it's a prop you can fold up to put away. I need to buy stock in a fence and plumbing supplier. Really nice design B~


----------



## Zombie-F

I built one of these too and have had nothing but trouble at the knees and hips. The weight of the fully dressed figure is just too much for the joints. I have to keep re-tightening the knees and hips only to have it fall over again.

If I have to re-do this for next year, I'm just going to make the arms movable unless I can come up with a solution to the problem.


----------



## robert padilla

hey beelce ,,, can you tell me where i can find those post caps... i cant find them anywhere. thanks. the bride is awesome


----------



## beelce

Thanks Robert...I think she's pretty cool.....
I found the caps at Lowe's.....also saw them at Home depot...
Also you may want to take a look at this thread as the joints work well and the system is much cheaper........http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17073&highlight=spawn+articulation
Good luck, and let us all know how you did and what you build.


----------



## Daphne

Hey Beelce,

Per normal, I am years behind on my builds and am just now getting around to this. I have a couple questions. I can't drive a stake into the ground, its full of underground cables but I figured I might be able to make some kind of base to mount to and hide it under mulch. This character will be the stand-in for when my husband can't help. That way, no one will know if its live or is it Memorex!

I'm still wondering if I should go with your wooden version for the stability regarding holding a prop (this is going to be Igor, humble servant to the Cauldron witch so said prop might be a big book). The book would be made out of lightweight stuff and only look heavy but the arms would have to support it which is my concern and the costume is going to add some weight as well. I even considered a conglomeration of your wooden/PVC models but that would likely turn into a mess.

Also, these seem kind of pricey but would this work instead of all the hardware for the joints? http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=35&product_id=49 It looks similar to what you used functionality-wise.

Thanks as always. i don't know what I would do if everyone didn't share all their wonderful ideas so the rest of us can steal them!


----------



## kidzero2525

*less is more better*

articulation is great if that's what you NEED. But it sounds like you need stability. At least for the shoulders. Consider building an articulated form with locked in shoulders. The only disadvantage to articulated is when they move when you DON'T want them to. I will say that the addition of the rubber washers to the Spider Works joints takes a lot of this away. Happy Haunting


----------



## beelce

Hey Daphne...Sounds like your planing for a great time this season...Go for it..!

I love my bride, but she is a bit pricey, and really not too strong...You may want to think about this technique instead...http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17073&highlight=shadow+tribe
Much cheaper, and my personal favorite at this point, but still not able to hold up a lot of weight.

The wooden version is much stronger and MUCH heaver, he can hold about 3x as much as the BRIDE.

The Spider joints look really slick and I'll bet they work well, but my guess is they will still not be able to hold much weight......

What to do...?? Well, what I do is build a separate support for the object that needs to be held. (in your case a book). I like to use 1/4" fiberglass rods that I get at Tractor Supply (they are sold as fence post). I paint them flat black, drive them in the ground, and attach the "book". After that, stand your articulated frame in place and attach his hand to the book like he is holding it up.
In low light the black rods are hard see and do a fine job of adding extra support to the scene.

Because you can not drive stakes in the ground, you need to build a small frame to hold your figure, just add an extra support on the frame for the book.....should work fine.

Please let us know how you do.....Have a GREAT HAUNT...!!


----------



## master of disaster

Very nice and clean! I can see we shall be exchanging many Ideas in the future.


----------



## ManufacturedFear

very good read through


----------



## The Tinkerer's Apprentice

Great tutorial and wonderful sharing of ideas! I've got a zombie outbreak research facility planned for next year (this year is the mad scientists lab), and I will be using a combo of the different techniques presented here for my background zombies. Thanks so much for the great ideas!


----------



## beelce

Thanks TTA....good to have you on the forum...Welcome


----------



## Tdrew

Use it any which way but loose


----------



## vycanthus

The Tinkerer's Apprentice said:


> Great tutorial and wonderful sharing of ideas! I've got a zombie outbreak research facility planned for next year (this year is the mad scientists lab), and I will be using a combo of the different techniques presented here for my background zombies. Thanks so much for the great ideas!


Sorry about the Necro-post. I'm just wondering if the pics for the tutorial are somewhere!


----------



## bobby2003

vycanthus said:


> Sorry about the Necro-post. I'm just wondering if the pics for the tutorial are somewhere!


http://web.archive.org/web/20141211162015/http://www.hauntforum.com:80/showthread.php?t=15432

The images also appear to start around page 8 of his photobucket library Brent C's Library | Photobucket


----------



## CAMILWAMMY

This is so cool!! I love how versatile this is, I'm still beginner - especially where it comes to yard haunts but you can dress this up in anything!! I will have to come back to this when I am looking for my first major build projects


----------



## Brianaala

Cool idea to use the lock washers as springs! Brilliant!


----------



## frugalfrightgirl

beelce said:


> I used 1" PVC to build the "bones" for this body
> 
> zombietronix.com is for sale | HugeDomains
> For the length of the body parts, I have been using the measurements straight from the"bi-ped" calculator at Zombietronix....a very usefull tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I have been shopping in the chain link fence section at Lowe's, and came up with these nifty little post caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same "spring tension" system to bolt the "bones" together and create working hinges / joints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the set-up for the hinge....flat washers and lock washers bolted through the eye holes with a lock nut on the end.


Great idea! I've been looking for a hinge to many of my prop limbs, over the years.


----------

